# Dog Bed Pattern



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I couldn't get it open for me but I thought I'd post it anyway :lol: Hope it works! It looks cute  


http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog....VAFR50LD3OUPU?CATID=cat13851&PRODID=xprd73909


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

cute.

Katie , you know the blankets you make? well me and my sister stuffed ours with stuffing and made beds , there very cute and easy to wash, i just take the stuffing out and then re stuff it when it's done washing


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I've seen them like that before and they were really cute! You should post pics of yours Kioana


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

LOL  well when there clean again i'll post them


----------



## claire (Apr 30, 2007)

there cute


----------

